# Bite tug looking to buy



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I need to buy a tug for bitework. At least 30" long about 4" diameter. Where's the most economical place to buy one? Thanks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I buy most of mine from either HardDogs or Ray Allen.

DFrost


----------

